# Where to fly a sign in nyc ??



## Hoboartistry (Jul 16, 2017)

Gonna be in NYC at end of month wondering if anyone knows any good spots to fly a sign out there


----------



## nasiba (Oct 1, 2017)

Try the Union Square Park area, I've had good luck there.

ha, didn't realize this was such an old thread. Oh, well.


----------



## fig (Jan 19, 2018)

The entry hall at Sotheby's


----------

